# Kingdom Hearts III. 29 Gennaio 2019



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2018)

Dopo innumerevoli rinvii, il terzo capitolo della saga di Kingdom Hearts, ha finalmente una data. Il titolo Squarenix uscirà il 29 Gennaio 2019. Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2018)




----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2018)

Ancora non ci credo che abbiamo una data.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2018)

cos'è un gdr? un po' troppo cartonesco forse per i miei gusti


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2018)

Hype calato moltissimo per me. E' passato troppo tempo.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Dicembre 2018)

Trailer finale del gioco


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2018)

Alleluia, dopo tutta questa (esagerata...) attesa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer finale del gioco



Un parto infinito che temo produrrà un gioco nel 2019 con meccaniche vecchie e livello tecnico non all'altezza dei titoli migliori.

Peccato perché la saga era un piccolo capolavoro su play 2 e adesso rischia di essere un flop colossale


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un parto infinito che temo produrrà un gioco nel 2019 con meccaniche vecchie e livello tecnico non all'altezza dei titoli migliori.
> 
> Peccato perché la saga era un piccolo capolavoro su play 2 e adesso rischia di essere un flop colossale



No capirò mai il modo di fare di Square, ultimamente annuncia giochi 3-4-5-6-7 anno prima...mi spiegate il senso?!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Le musiche sono veramente brutte e pure la canzone della giapponese che ha cantato tutte le sigle.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo dubito manterrà le attese, altissime, che la lunghissima attesa ha generato.


----------

